# Paid for New, Got Old Golf Cart Batteries



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

One of the golf cart batteries I just bought has a sticker on it that says 10/12. I asked the clerk if that was the manufacture date. He said yes. Should I be concerned or does it not matter when they were mfg'd? Thanks.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

conscious said:


> One of the golf cart batteries I just bought has a sticker on it that says 10/12. I asked the clerk if that was the manufacture date. He said yes. Should I be concerned or does it not matter when they were mfg'd? Thanks.


 
If thats the Manufactor date---- I would have not accepted it. That puts the battery almost 1 1/2 years old---even though it been on the shelf(I guess). Would you pay full price for a new car thats 1 1/2 years old?? I have bought many new batteries and the date is always within a month of my purchase. The date on the ones I buy is stamped in the top of a post.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Wet or dry batteries? Did they have to fill them?


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Usually after six months they pull wet batteries off the shelf and sell to discount market


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you lose your receipt the warranty runs from the manufacture date. I would not have accepted it.


----------



## warreng5995 (Jun 26, 2014)

Have to agree with everyone else here. That battery should not have been sold. I worked for a automotive company, and Even as cheap as they were, we would pull batteries that were 12 months old. Usually they were then sold as used batteries for around $35, which original price would be anywhere from $80 to $130 depending on series. 

And that was just automotive batteries, in my opinion batteries for alternative power system should be no more than a month or two old, not that I'm an expert by any means. As I'm just learning a lot myself on alternative power systems, as we are getting ready to invest in one.


----------

